# 75 gallon again



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am "officially" getting rid of the 75 gallon. I would like this thing gone by this weekend. The tank needs to go. I will get rid of the stand with it if someone needs it. The proceeds from this sale make the new tank a reality. Oak trim and in good shape. Stand has a couple of bumps and bruises but works really well. Let me know if anyone is interested for $75. If you want the stand maybe add $15. I guess I could sell it for that much. Maybe. Anywho, email or pm. [email protected]


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

email/pm sent


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sale is pending. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be next in line if this falls thru.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If everyone else falls through, I guess I will be next in line


----------

